# Befehle auf anderen Rechner via batch ausführen



## zero_cold (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen server und einen clienten..der client soll auf dem server ein befehl ausführen..z.B. das ein Programm runtergefahren werden soll...es soll angeblich mit rsh oder rexec gehen..aber ich bekomm es nicht hin..?die rsh dienste laufen bei mir aber es geht trotzdem nicht..gibt es vielleicht noch andere möglichkeiten..?


----------



## kleinevroni (24. Oktober 2005)

hi

ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber wollte mitteilen, dass ich genau das gleiche problem habe ... hast du schon eine lösung gefunden?

MfG
Vroni


----------



## zero_cold (24. Oktober 2005)

ja..
habe die lösung gefunden..
es geht mit rsexec \\Computername oder IP "Befehl"

Also z.B. rsexec \\192.168.222.12 "c:\cmd.exe"

Musst dir vorher das Tool rsexec runterladen..
Gibt es hier http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/PsExec.html

Viel Spaß...


----------



## kleinevroni (25. Oktober 2005)

dankesehr

jetz muss ich nur noch schaun wie das mit den rechten is...nicht dass da jeder rumspielen kann wie er will 

Vroni


----------



## zero_cold (25. Oktober 2005)

es läuft glaub ich nur im lokalem netz..es kommt also denk ich mal nicht jeder rein..naja musst du mal schauen..kannst dich ja dann nochmal melden...


----------

